# Robert Rollock on the sin of ambition in ministers



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2020)

It is dangerous for any man to be ambitious; but, in him that teaches the Gospel in the name of the Lord, whose calling should be, to seek the Lord & his glory, ambition is most dangerous: if this man be ambitious, if the thing he seeks by his preaching, be his honour and estimation, if his heart be inclined that way, in the end, if occasion serve, he will prove an evil man; he will be a papist, an heretic, and so forth. It is a most sure thing, he that is given to ambition will apply all his actions to obtain honour, because he serves that sin as a slave.

I confess, there are none free of vice, we are all born in sin, (except the Lord Jesus) and naturally we are inclined to all vice, to avarice to ambition, we would all be Kings, and rulers &c. no, none of us is free thereof: but, blessed is that soul that getteth a piece of mortification, that his sins reign not over him, as lords; for, if sin reign over thee, thou shalt be compelled to serve thy appetite. We are all foul, as well ministers as people, but, the Lord keep us from ambition reigning in us and tyrannizing over us. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the sin of ambition in ministers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

